# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Your flavor of hypochondria

## broccolini

I'm an up-and-coming hypochondriac, but I'm already developing my style.
I am crazy about washing my hands and hyperaware of all surfaces that I've touched since the last time I washed my hands and those that people around me have touched. I watch them and shudder as they touch their faces.
I also avoid unnecessary medicine, but I think this is just reasonable. I'm really wary of ruining my body with medicine.
I can't wait til the next time I take my blood test.
And yes, I think I have coronavirus every other week.

Ways I could improve: more veggies in my diet. Accept some bacteria into my life.

----------

